# visa length question and business trips on 2555



## seanexpat72 (Oct 9, 2016)

15c: Did your visa limit the length of your stay or employment in a foreign country? If “Yes,” attach explanation

I am on a work visa that gets renewed every 3 years. Do I need to attach explanation? There is no answers to 15c on 2555 instructions 

14: (d) Income earned in U.S. on business (attach computation)

I was one week on business trip. How do I do the math? There is no mention of 14 and 15 in the 2555 instructions form

Thanks in advance


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

OK, technically speaking, you could answer "no" to question 15c, assuming that your work visa is renewable.

And on question 14, the simplest way is to take 1/52 of your annual salary - i.e. one week's salary - as your "income earned in the US on business." You are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically located in while performing your job function. Or, divide your annual salary by the number of working days in a year and then multiply that daily rate by the number of days you spent on business in the US.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

